
Google News Timeline Offers A New Way To Search The Past - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/20/google-news-timeline-offers-a-new-way-to-search-the-past/
======
keltecp11
A little bit of an upgrade from Microfiche. Well done.

